# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Android smartphones not compatible with Linux?

## chis@

I thought it was a given that Android would be fully compatible with Linux!

About Sony Xperia: "it's ironic that a phone built using Android, which itself is a Linux derivative, cannot connect effectively to a Linux system."
http://talk.sonymobile.com/message/37923

Same thing for Samsung galaxy nexus.

I don't intend to replace my 6 years old Nokia N95 yet, but it's a pain to have to sync with Nokia Suite (Windows only) for updating everything from maps to firmware.

The only phones that have GPS and WiFi that run some version of Linux are Nokia n900 and Garmin Asus nuvifone, as far as I know.

Is there any Android device fully compatible with Linux? Only the Android devices have the offline Google maps available. 

This is kinda important to be left out of the full specs of a device when you shop for one - you have to dig deep into the manufacturer's web site to find out what desktop OS you need to install/download drivers for firmware updates and such  :d'oh!:

----------


## Whoopie

My HTC Desire works flawlessly together with 12.04. I can use wifi hotspot and bluetooth tethering, connect via OBEX, use the GPS receiver as a GPS mouse, ...

Please be more specific, thanks!

----------


## mastablasta

It seems nexus connects with 12.04

----------


## cortman

What on earth do you mean by "fully compatible"?

----------


## Fincer

> What on earth do you mean by "fully compatible"?


By saying it in that way, I think he means an Android phone fully supported on Linux, like on Windows: with all features like software updating possibilities and such matters.

The idea of full support to Linux computers is based on the fact that several phones are all running Linux as well (Android). So, if these computers and phones are like a same family by their OS's, why aren't the devices fully supporting each other in software level? Why there is no full Linux support for Android phones? Instead, they can be connected flawlessly to Windows PC's which makes the ironic situation: Android Linux supports Windows but not its' closest relative - another Linux, like Ubuntu.

I have Sony Xperia. The latest update needed to be installed in a virtual machine (VirtualBox) running Windows 7 Ultimate.

----------


## cortman

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2.
I can use it as mass storage (both internal storage and external automatically mounts when I connect it)
I can USB tether with it, using either the built in tethering app, or my EasyTether app.
I can use the portable wifi hotspot.
I can transfer files via Bluetooth with it.
AND I've never had a single problem with any of the above processes.
What more do you propose to do with it? That seems pretty compatible to me.

----------


## chis@

At least Fincer got my point. Sorry if my message was not clear enough. But I know just what examples I need to mention to get my opinion understood.

My Nokia N95 (Symbian) also connects to Ubuntu and is seen as storage and I can exchange files both ways. But it also has "PC Suite" type of connection (USB connect) that only runs on Windows. This piece of software is important and you cannot ignore it at all, for it's the only way you can upgrade the cell phone firmware - something that can improve speed, connectivity, etc. Including the all formidable Nokia Maps that can only be updated and installed with Nokia Suite.

The equivalent of Nokia Suite:

For the Samsung Galaxy S2 is Kies. At the bottom of the following web site, you'll see that it only runs on Windows or Mac.
http://www.samsung.com/us/kies/

For HTC Desire it is HTC Sync (only Windows):
http://www.htc.com/uk/help/htc-desire-s/#overview
Have yet to confirm, but I think firmware upgrade is independent from HTC Sync.

Nokia N900 (Maemo OS, derived from Linux) is also dependent on Nokia Suite for firmware upgrade and such.

I just found out Galaxy Nexus can upgrade firmware without desktop pc, but it can be a bit tricky, it's a third party solution and is not for all models:
http://androidadvices.com/how-to-upd...rmware-update/

For Motorola Android devices, it's Motocast (Windows and Mac):
http://www.mymotocast.com/






> My HTC Desire works flawlessly together with 12.04. I can use wifi hotspot and bluetooth tethering, connect via OBEX, use the GPS receiver as a GPS mouse, ...
> 
> Please be more specific, thanks!

----------


## cortman

> At least Fincer got my point. Sorry if my message was not clear enough. But I know just what examples I need to mention to get my opinion understood.
> 
> My Nokia N95 (Symbian) also connects to Ubuntu and is seen as storage and I can exchange files both ways. But it also has "PC Suite" type of connection (USB connect) that only runs on Windows. This piece of software is important and you cannot ignore it at all, for it's the only way you can upgrade the cell phone firmware - something that can improve speed, connectivity, etc. Including the all formidable Nokia Maps that can only be updated and installed with Nokia Suite.
> 
> The equivalent of Nokia Suite:
> 
> For the Samsung Galaxy S2 is Kies. At the bottom of the following web site, you'll see that it only runs on Windows or Mac.
> http://www.samsung.com/us/kies/
> 
> ...


That makes more sense. As far as upgrading firmware, I'm pretty sure I can do that over the air, no need to tether. Kies is rather poorly designed, IMO.
But I can see it is different in your case. And in answer to your initial question, the reason it's not integrating is the same as why drivers for Linux are hard to come by sometimes: big company reluctance to support Linux. Windows represents a far larger marketshare.

----------


## archithcr

Hi

I have a Galaxy S2 and I can kind of understand where you're coming from. However, it's wrong to lay the blame at the Linux Community's door, because it's the manufacturer's prerogative to develop software for different platforms.

Samsung, in my case, doesn't want to divert software resources into platforms other than Windows/Mac which cover 90% of the PC base.

But since most android phones do support updates over the air, this is a non-issue for most phone owners.

----------


## chis@

> Hi
> it's wrong to lay the blame at the Linux Community's door, because it's the manufacturer's prerogative to develop software for different platforms.



I'm not laying any blame on anyone  :Confused:  In my first post, there is a link where Android phone users are complaining in Sony's forum:
 "it's ironic that a phone built using Android, which itself is a Linux derivative, cannot connect effectively to a Linux system."
http://talk.sonymobile.com/message/37923

I guess this shows that I'm not the only one baffled at the idea that an Android device is not out-of-the box fully compatible with Linux.




> But since most android phones do support updates over the air, this is a non-issue for most phone owners.


Please list the phones you know for certain, update over the air - that kind of info is not readily available when you shop for a phone, which most upsets me about all this - at least we should know what kind of desktop OS phones require for important updates if any.

----------


## PilotPaul

I have a Google Nexus S.

Firmware updates over the network (no connection to another box needed)Mail/contacts/calender all sync through Google in real time (I use Thunderbird on my laptop with Precise)Wifi Hotspot works perfectly (using this as I type)I can access specific files and folders on Ubuntu using AstroI can remote login using terminal software (available freely)I use Ubuntu One to sync all my important files automatically with all my devices (several PCs and the phone)I can even run a MythTV Frontend on it and link to a Muthbuntu MythTV backend over my LAN! (Try doing that with Windows Media Center)
Difficult to think what else I would need to do?  Integration between my phone and Ubuntu system is far in advance of anything supported natively under Windows. The point is you no longer need a special piece of software to integrate a phone with a PC the way you used to, so the probem really doesn't exist.

----------


## ricardisimo

> By saying it in that way, I think he means an Android phone fully supported on Linux, like on Windows: with all features like software updating possibilities and such matters.
> 
> The idea of full support to Linux computers is based on the fact that several phones are all running Linux as well (Android). So, if these computers and phones are like a same family by their OS's, why aren't the devices fully supporting each other in software level? Why there is no full Linux support for Android phones? Instead, they can be connected flawlessly to Windows PC's which makes the ironic situation: Android Linux supports Windows but not its' closest relative - another Linux, like Ubuntu.
> 
> I have Sony Xperia. The latest update needed to be installed in a virtual machine (VirtualBox) running Windows 7 Ultimate.


I also have the Sony-Ericsson Xperia. Why can I not fake it with wine? I have neither the resources nor the patience to work with VirtualBox Windows. I'm willing to try wine, I guess. But as I recall, the upgrade application would crash wine whenever I tried to use it this way. That said, several other wine applications seem to be running smoothly now under 12.04. Anyone had any luck with this? Thanks.   :Smile:

----------


## ricardisimo

Just signed up for news and developments regarding Ubuntu for Android. We'll see how well that goes.  :Pray:

----------


## chis@

> I have a Google Nexus S.[*]Firmware updates over the network
> The point is you no longer need a special piece of software to integrate a phone with a PC the way you used to, so the probem really doesn't exist.


Good for you that Samsung supports FOTA - I think firmware upgrade depends on the manufacturer's decision - I don't think I would ever be able to upgrade Nokia N95 over the air, it's not a choice consumers can make in that regard.

I'll be looking at Samsung closely whenever I need a mobile replacement.

One thing I like with Nokia is the online route planning (maps.nokia.com) independent from desktop PC. Is that possible with Nexus S?




> Just signed up for news and developments regarding Ubuntu for Android. We'll see how well that goes.


I'll be praying with you  :Pray:

----------


## Cobuntu

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note running 2.3.6. All recent minor updates came over the Air but the soon to be expected 4 will have to be done via Windows as far as I heard. 

Samsung is contributing more and more to the Linux foundation but there are no .iso image updates for their SSDs available - which is why I got a Crucial M4 SSD. Would have probably taken the Samsung otherwise - I made them pay for not making it OS-independant  :Capital Razz:

----------


## chis@

> which is why I got a Crucial M4 SSD. Would have probably taken the Samsung otherwise - I made them pay for not making it OS-independant


I don't know what you mean by that - Crucial M4 SSD is not a phone  :Confused: 

Next time I shop for a phone, I'll be looking for a FOTA phone, even if I have to scour the internet, to find that most important spec.

Wiki has info on FOTA phones, but does not list supported brands and models  :Surprised:

----------


## santosh.goltekar

hi guys

even my sony ericsson walkman live  are not working under ubuntu 12.04
as MTP Device but it works as mass storage.

----------


## dave0109

I used to have a HTC Desire, and whilst I never tried updating it in anyway, I could mount it as a USB storage device under Ubuntu, no problems.

Now I've got a Droid Razr running Android 4.0.  USB mass storage is no more, and I've the choice of MTP or PTP.

Nothing I can do will make MTP work.  The phone isn't even seen as a device, let alone be able to do anything with it.

PTP is hit and miss.  I'm using xubuntu and through Gigolo I can mount the device.  Sometimes I can only see the DCIM folder.  Other times I can see all folders, but get an error if I try to copy any files over.  Some other times it actually works and file transfer is OK.  It's a very, very frustrating experience.

----------


## benjoshyo

The programs that are being mentioned to gain functionality in updating system software are Windows specific. There are Linux programs out there for almost every single android phone which will give you this functionality. First however you have to be willing to root your phone to gain access to be able to use them. Sure they aren't always nice little gui's, in fact most times they are not. But the different system images the manufacturers make for their phones are built and loaded on Linux systems, most commonly Ubuntu. The programs are not widely publicized due to the manufacturers themselves not wanting you to have access to them, but if you head over to XDA and search the forums there you will find what you need in most cases.

----------


## breezypt

I have an LG Motion with Ice cream Sandwich running on it. I tried a tutorial on connecting a nexus to unbuntu 12.04. the phone says it mounts , it shows up in Nautilus, but when you click on the name of the phone to try and accesss the files, it says : fuse: bad mount point '/media/LGMotion770/' ; Transport endpoint is not connected.

I have no idea what that means other than the fact it doesnt work.

----------


## 3rdalbum

> I have an LG Motion with Ice cream Sandwich running on it. I tried a tutorial on connecting a nexus to unbuntu 12.04. the phone says it mounts , it shows up in Nautilus, but when you click on the name of the phone to try and accesss the files, it says : fuse: bad mount point '/media/LGMotion770/' ; Transport endpoint is not connected.
> 
> I have no idea what that means other than the fact it doesnt work.


1. Please don't bump old threads; this one started in July last year.

2. This is a well-known issue, caused because Linux's MTP support is several shades of sucky. Although apparently it's possible to install a new version of libMTP or an alternative library, I was never able to get it to work. Your two best options are: Install an FTP server on the phone/tablet and access it through wifi; or install Ubuntu 13.04 which has a slightly less-sucky version of libMTP and can actually mount newer Android devices. I did the former as it was quicker and less invasive to the person using the computer.

----------


## gnugen

I see that the Galaxy S2 works with Linux. Why doesn't my S2 work with Linux? 

I have only ever tried to make the S2 work on linux, and from these results I thought android is not compatible with Linux. That seemed weird as Android is Linux based. So thanks for telling me that S2 works with linux. I will try again.

----------


## wijit

I can positively say that my Android SGS2 compatible with Ubuntu running Gnome desktop. Both Bluetooth and USB work flawlessly with the old Acer Travelmate 4720 running Lucid. With the new Acer Travelmate P243, I cannot browse files on the phone. The phone's Bluetooth setting sees the old as a computer but the new was seen as a media audio. However, even it sees the new as a media audio device it can send files over. I also notice that while all USB ports on the old work equally, only some ports on the new can work - 2 out of 3. The old PC at home is even worse as only 1 out of 6 ports can work with the phone. Finally, Blueman package is required for Bluetooth file transfering to work. Cheers.
PS. the new Acer and the old PC at home are driven by 12.04.

----------

